# SR20 in 89240sx **Power Steering and AC** Questions



## Leopoldo (Apr 9, 2004)

I got some questions about a SR swap in a 89-90 Chassis . I bought my car for 900 bucks so I really cant complain. It runs great the ac is great and I love it . But the whole reason I actually bought the car was because of a SR20 swap . So Ive been doing my research for about a month already on SR swaps and they seem quite easy but there is two slight differences with the ac and the power steering the 89-90 chassis. The power steering lines dont work for the sr swap so im just wondering how difficult is it to put power steering in a 89 240 W/Sr20 swap and what do I have to do to keep ac in my 240. Please list parts that I have to get to work with it. I also know about the gauge cluster so I already went to pick up a 91 cluster.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Not sure about AC, but you'll need the PS pump (w/pulley) and lines from a DOHC model.


----------



## Leopoldo (Apr 9, 2004)

dose anyboyd here have a "how to" on power steering in a 89 240


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Basically what we do when we do this swap is have custom lines fabbed up for both a/c and ps. We don't like the "rigged" look. If your interested I can have some made for you when your ready to swap. However, they are not cheapest things in the world.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

how much for both?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

2Fass240us said:


> Not sure about AC, but you'll need the PS pump (w/pulley) and lines from a DOHC model.


You sure about the pump? I thought that you used the SR pump... But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah u can use the sr20 pump with custom fab lines...OPium is the man so trust in him


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

What exactly is different on the '91 and later PS lines? Is it just the routing along the frame rail or are the end fittings different? I would feel comfortable just buying parts store hardline and bending/flaring my own lines if that's possible. I know finding a junkyard/parts 240 around here won't be that easy.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Personally I would go with the custom lines... When I had my CA swapped in they kept the SOHC lines (which does have the same fittings) and bent them to route to the SR pump. The problem is that the line Kinked and now my PS comes and goes, not to mention that the line is resting under my oil pan...
Check it out:
















Thats why Im gonna save up and goto Opi's shop to get Custom A/C and P/S lines put in...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ 

Lmao! I remember that day! When we put your car on the lift and we all went :jawdrop:_WTF!!_ But yeah.. azRPS13, give the shop a call. When your ready to swap lines we'll need the original lines for a core and to know what a/c compressor you have, what ps pump you have, and a few other things I can't remember right now. Just swing by any time.


----------



## 20psi 240sx (Apr 28, 2003)

we always install new lines on 89 and 90 models. $275 for the lines and the p/s pressure sensor. then just get a dohc resevoir.
Shaun


----------

